# My Documents back arrow has gone??



## Quartzforlife (May 9, 2006)

An early happy new year to you all

A problem I have had with my computer for a while,is that the 'back' arrow in 'my documents' has disappeared,which is annoying after opening a file I have to exit the documents file and go back into it,also the windows add/remove programs list has disappeared,I click on it in 'settings'.I get the panel up,but no programs are listed to remove,forcing me to use CCleaner to do the job.I tried overwriting win98 with an updates disk I have,but the problems are still there,anyone any ideas what is going on?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Howdy,

At the very top of the page with *My Documents *open *right *click next to the *Help *and select *Standard Buttons*


----------



## Quartzforlife (May 9, 2006)

Doh!!!!!!

Thankyou for that,my back arrow is back,as seemingly my add/remove programs had not gone,I had to just scroll down to find it,whereas before it was all there without scrolling.


----------

